
Show HN: OverBoard, Like TensorBoard but with Native Python GUI, for PyTorch - jotaf
https://github.com/jotaf98/overboard
======
jotaf
Hi, I wasn't very happy with the existing options for managing/visualizing
deep learning experiments, so (naturally) I rolled my own (and spent way too
much time in the process).

Specifically, what I didn't like was: 1) The strange ritual of launching a
terminal command and being told to open my browser in a local port always
struck me as a bit clunky. 2) I want to visualize tensors and do arbitrary
plots as I go, with MatPlotLib. (TensorBoard specifically can be restrictive
in the plot types.)

So here's the result; a fully responsive app in PyQt. There's a GIF showcasing
most features after the link!

